# Hertfordshire ARG



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Hertfordshire Amphibian and Reptile Group (HertsARG) is a new organisation established to involve the public in the conservation and recording of reptiles and amphibians. We are developing links with other local conservation groups in order to complete projects and develop records for the County. It is anticipated that we will affiliate to ARG UK and work closely with the County recorder to develop these aims.

Over the coming months we hope there will be news of a number of interesting and valuable conservation and research projects. Should you wish to become involved, or simply to be kept updated of progress, please let me know.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

I live in Worcstershire And I find alot of our native reptiles and aphibians, and will be collecting data on it, would you like my data I collect such as how many grass snakes I find on a certain day etc?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> I live in Worcstershire And I find alot of our native reptiles and aphibians, and will be collecting data on it, would you like my data I collect such as how many grass snakes I find on a certain day etc?


Hi, I'm in Worcestershire too, the Worcestershire ARG is currently in limbo but I'm a member of Herefordshire Amphibian & Reptile Team ( Herefordshire Amphibian & Reptile Team (HART) ) very active and friendly bunch if you want to get involved and lots of their projects span the Herefordshire / Worcestershire border.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

pollywog said:


> Hi, I'm in Worcestershire too, the Worcestershire ARG is currently in limbo but I'm a member of Herefordshire Amphibian & Reptile Team ( Herefordshire Amphibian & Reptile Team (HART) ) very active and friendly bunch if you want to get involved and lots of their projects span the Herefordshire / Worcestershire border.


hi mate, sorry what does limbo mean haha? I wanna join a team like this but what exactly do they do? im only 15 ( 16 in 2 weeks ) and so can't drive to any meeting or anything unfortunately...


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> hi mate, sorry what does limbo mean haha? I wanna join a team like this but what exactly do they do? im only 15 ( 16 in 2 weeks ) and so can't drive to any meeting or anything unfortunately...


In Limbo means the groups taking a break.
HART arranges a wide range of things; meetings & talks, reptile walks, pond dipping, habitat management, recording days, toads on roads, etc. as well as other bigger projects.
If you want to drop me a pm to have a chat please do, save disrupting Podarcis' thread any further.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

No worries about posting on this thread. I know Nigel H and the work of Herefordshire ARG well and can thoroughly support your joining them. ARGUK have a website whereby you can submit results directly if you wish.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Good luck with the surveys !!!:no1:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. Anyone else interested?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm suprised you've not had more interest in the this, this forums normally full of people wishing they could get out to see our native herps.


----------

